# Chessie semi-famous Deuces wild dove hunt



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

1)2 guys (14 year son and I)
2)2 spinners
3)2 boxes of shells
4)2 hours
5)2 man hayhouse blind
6)2 limits of doves
7)2 easy


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey that's great Spencer.........just remember to keep checking those little legs for these...........










Yeah that's right dove bling!!!  [email protected]


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

50 rounds=30 dove...........I'm impressed!!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I like the bling!


----------

